# كيفية حفر الابار الافقية horizontal wells



## direct.drill (28 أبريل 2010)

اليوم جبتلكم مرجع هام عن طريقة حفر الابار الافقية وهى تعتبر فرع من فروع الحفر الموجه

للمزيد اضغط هنا لأن الموضوع متشعب


----------



## راشد البلوشي (28 أبريل 2010)

tnxxxxxxxxxx alot dear


----------



## direct.drill (28 أبريل 2010)

you are welcome Eng.Rashed


----------



## GeoOo (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم و نتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## zahir khalid (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا أخي العزيز ونتمنى لك عيد سعيد


----------



## explorator (9 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف شكر يا هندسة و كل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## direct.drill (10 سبتمبر 2010)

وحضراتكم طيبين وبألف صحة وسلامة


----------



## جيولوجي عراق (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على هذه المواضيع المهمة


----------



## direct.drill (8 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر لله


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (4 مارس 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## ج.ناردين (9 مارس 2011)

روووعة ما قدمت
شكراً لك 
دمت بخير


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2011)

*جزززاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## direct.drill (27 مارس 2011)

you are most welcomed


----------



## تولين (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## direct.drill (17 يوليو 2012)

شكرا للمرور اعزائى 

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## george.harby (9 أكتوبر 2013)

very nice job


----------



## دعاء_ممدوح (13 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا معلومة قيمة


----------

